# Mrs. Mini Me... and a friend



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I just finished two new figures. One is a model of my lovely wife Cris, and the other is based on one of the servers at my favorite restaurant. 


This first shot is one of the reference photos I used for Cris:












And here she is in miniature. I also improved the hairline on my figure while I was at it:










I tried out a new technique to model Cris' eyes, but it didn't work out as well as I had hoped. Still, she is recognizable and looks pretty good from a short distance:
























Here's one of the reference photos I used to model Rebekah:










Here's my model of Rebekah:


























(Edit: Fixed broken links)


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, you are very talented! You should open up shop and charge for custom figures based on photos!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

These are terriffic!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Ray, you never fail to impress! I agree that you should offer this as a service. I too have tried to copy people but can never get this much of amazing detail in the faces. Any way to share a step by step process on a few of the facial techniques?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

John, I'm currently writing an article on that for GR.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,

OK, I need a Ray for my RR. Crank out a few, folks will love them. Send me a mail on getting one, please?

Rich Schiffman


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Rich, I am considering making a limited run of some of my figures but at the moment I've got too many things on my plate.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,

I will wait. I will make you a logging foreman. I hope you like the woods.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Ray, the likenesses are AMAZING. I wish that I could do that!!! 
SandyR


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice work Ray. Keep it up


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Great stuff, Richard. As always.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you ever thought about making a mold & casting copies? I know I wouldn't be the only one interested in buying some.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

You could put a bag over the figure's head then you have Burl!!!!!!


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 02/19/2009 5:22 AM
You could put a bag over the figure's head then you have Burl!!!!!! 

I wondered why my ears were burning...


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 02/06/2009 1:44 PM
I just finished two new figures. One is a model of my lovely wife Cris, and the other is based on one of the servers at my favorite restaurant. 






























STUNNING work ! You really SHOULD consider a business doing custom models !


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Fantastic work! (Secretly though, I was hoping your favorite waitress was a hooters girl) All jokes aside, you do great work. Thanks for sharing


----------

